# Anyone here an expert on Red Ear Slider Turtles?



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

I was hoping there was an existing thread on these turtles but I have not found one.

Anyhow, I have two baby Red Ear Sliders at home in a 20 gallon tank, (their carapace is only an inch long at the moment) and the water is at 85 degrees.

My problem is the filter. Does anyone know any good filters for a turtle tank? The turtle filter I was initially interested in was the Zoo Med Filter 318 - but based on the reviews, it seems as though the filter worked well for the first few months and then stopped working. There were many recommendations to use a Tetra Whisper In-Tank Filter. Which is what I am leaning more towards to.

I am willing to do what's necessary to keep my turtles healthy and happy but on a budget. So any advice and tips on how to care for these turtles without having to spend hundreds of dollars would be helpful!

Thanks so much in advance~!

P.S. Can I add any fishys to my tank? I was told Tetras would work, any other types? And if I do add fish... hopefully the filter I get will work for both turtles and fish!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm no expert-

But my LFS's turtle tank is a 55 gal with a pair of RES.It is filtered with a rena xp3.
I imagine something like a DIY sump would be very handy for a turtle tank though-

Just make Hyphen get to work on the build....


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> I'm no expert-
> 
> But my LFS's turtle tank is a 55 gal with a pair of RES.It is filtered with a rena xp3.
> I imagine something like a DIY sump would be very handy for a turtle tank though-
> ...


hehehehehe....... hmmm... GOOD IDEA~!

Just kidding... I'm going to try and do this one on my own for once. 
Thanks for the recommendation on the Rena xp3. I'll look into that


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> I'm no expert-
> 
> But my LFS's turtle tank is a 55 gal with a pair of RES.It is filtered with a rena xp3.
> I imagine something like a DIY sump would be very handy for a turtle tank though-
> ...


hehehehehe....... hmmm... GOOD IDEA~!

Just kidding... I'm going to try and do this one on my own for once. 
Thanks for the recommendation on the Rena xp3. I'll look into that








[/quote]

I would imagine a cheap sump would be better off for the messy guys-
Hopefully someone with some experience jumps in soon here.....Last thing I want to do is mislead you-

FYI-My LFS is also famous for doing things wrong-
But I tried to help.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

No he is on the right track. Turtles are some of the messiest eaters you can get. Sump would be good. You need mad filtration. with fish, more filtration is better, then multiply that by 5 for turtles. make sure to clean up there leftovers will help alot too.

And no on the fish. Unless you want them temperarely. they will be feeders without question.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

ahhh ok.. thanks for the responses guys!

as far as the sump goes... this is really new to me. Is it possible to do it yourself or buy it? and if it needs to be purchased.. what model or types of sump work best?


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

A lot of filteration.... Is all I can say


----------



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

I currently have 2 baby painted turtles, right around 3-4 inches in a 29 gallon tank and use 2 filters. my water is ALWAYS crystal clear, these filters are very good. the fluval one is my personal fav. because you can change the media on the inside.

i use a fluval internal filter by hagen:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754088

and 1 of these, bought from walmart for dirt cheap

Whisper intank filter
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753028


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

skarrow33 said:


> I currently have 2 baby painted turtles, right around 3-4 inches in a 29 gallon tank and use 2 filters. my water is ALWAYS crystal clear, these filters are very good. the fluval one is my personal fav. because you can change the media on the inside.
> 
> i use a fluval internal filter by hagen:
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754088
> ...


Awesome~! Yeah I read a lot of good reviews on that second one... the Whisper in tank filter. But as for the Fluval... that looks just as great. Around how much did you get yours for? I see the price ranges from like $21-60!


----------



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

i don't remember exactly, i got mine off of craiglist if i recall. but it is a great filter.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Do you have uvb lighting (unobstructure by glass/plastic) and a basking spot for the turtles? This is also essential for their health.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

you could also get a "turtle tank" that way you could use a good HOB


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

Mettle said:


> you could also get a "turtle tank" that way you could use a good HOB


I did take a look at the turtle tanks for sale.... and they are just too expensive for me right now. Anyways... I already purchased a tank for only a few bucks, had my own heater, I did have my own filter until I realized the motor stopped working.... so I guess for now my focus is on the filter and UVB light....

anything else I should consider buying?

Oh and THANKS EVERYONE FOR ALL THE GREAT IDEAS, TIPS AND ADVICE!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

A light for the basking spot. It should be higher than regular room temperature for sure. A regular household 40w or 60w bulb will probably be more than enough for heat in this case.

Also, make sure like I said that hte uvb light is not obstructed by glass or plastic. Those will filter out the benefits of uvb completely.

Keep in mind red ear sliders can get HUGE. A female can reach a foot in carapace (shell) length if she is maintained on a proper diet in the right environment. So be prepared to invest in a much larger tank/setup for them in the future.

If you wanted to keep the tank clean in the meantime until you get a working filter again I would suggest keeping the tank barebottom (no substrate) and doing daily water changes. Just keep two buckets beside the tank. One with fresh, room temp water that has been treated and an empty one. Use the empty one to syphon out, going along the bottom, and grabbing all that grossness that the turtles leave behind every day and then simply add the fresh one. Then re-fill your bucket with new water so it's ready again for the next day. This'll take about 10-15 minutes of your time daily but is probably a good idea and necessary until you get something filtering the tank again. Even then, however, I recommend barebottom and water changes twice a week. Just makes life easier.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Also to cut down on the mess, feed them in a separate area, I used to take mine out feed them in a little tub I had and then plop them back in their main tank after they ate


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i have two red eared slider adults. i have used pretty much everything to keep them clean and the best way is to keep them is on a bare bottom tank and just do full water changes, or half water changes more often. right now they are babies so there waste load isnt all that big but once they get some size to them regardless what filter you have in it you will still have to do water changes weekly. i hate turtle pellets i they make the water smell. i feed all my turtles a mix of beef heart, fish and crickets. if i slack off with water changes the water doesnt give off an odor even after a few weeks. give your turtles some where to climb out of the water, like a rock or something and place a heat lamp over it and they will bask under it for sure. all my turtles use there basking areas. also make sure there is a uvb light over them as well. if you have anymore questions just send me a message


----------

